# Why do u use steroids



## Maximum (Mar 7, 2002)

So those of you taking roids how much are they benefiting you are your max bench and squats in the 300 plus range, justify why you are taking them how are they helping that eating right and taking supplements can not do.

I only ask this cause I can put up a lot of weight and Im stronger than guys who do use roids at the gym, they always tell me I should try them but I can already outdo them so why.


----------



## gopro (Mar 7, 2002)

I understand what you are saying. I have always been drug free, and bigger and stronger than most in the gyms I've been in. However, all things being equal, someone training drug free will never reach the size and strength he/she would be if drug enhanced. I believe that if I used drugs I would weigh about 285 rather than 255. I feel I would bench 550 instead of 450. I would probably compete at 2% bodyfat, instead of 3.5. Sad, but true.

My projected numbers may even be too conservative as well.


----------



## oldfart (Mar 7, 2002)

*Steroids*

Steroids are a touchy subject. I certainly can understand why someone with 5 plus years of bodybuilding under their belt might want to experiment. You hit plateaus and you aren't getting any younger. Does that mean you should give up on your goals? It's a very personal decision.  I personally decided to discuss matters with my doctor and at the age of 46, started cycling low dosages of test. cyp. In my opinion, all the test does for me is put me back in the catagory with the 25 year olds. Levels the playing field. I'm not looking to be Dorian Yates. Just the best oldfart I can be. So before people get caught up in their opinions, give others the benifit of the doubt.

Thank you

of


----------



## Maximum (Mar 7, 2002)

gopro
exactly what you said is how I feel, right now Im strong but I always wonder what if, but Im 22 and if Im gonna take anything it will be when I hit 25.  I would like to go pro but I always wonder about side effects

oldfart
I hear what your saying and I see no problem with it but I have been lifting since I was 13, so I feel you on hitting that plateaus but I have overcome minor problems and I just keep moving on.


----------



## Pitboss (Mar 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Maximum *_
> gopro
> exactly what you said is how I feel, right now Im strong but I always wonder what if, but Im 22 and if Im gonna take anything it will be when I hit 25.  I would like to go pro but I always wonder about side effects



Why 25?? Why not wait until you are 30 or 35 or never?

Go pro?? Then you had better start hitting them now and expect to never get off them if you want to be competitive. Also expect to be licky to live past 60!!!

.


----------



## gopro (Mar 7, 2002)

True...if you are thinking of TRYING to become an IFBB pro, than you might as well start taking them now...and with the amounts needed to turn pro these days...write out your will too...


----------



## oldfart (Mar 7, 2002)

*steroids and the pros*

Plus you better have a LOT of money!

of


----------



## Arnold (Mar 7, 2002)

If you're goal is to be a IFBB pro, that's cool, but you better make sure that you have the genetics first, meaning that you can get pretty big, and posess the symmetry, proportion, lines, etc., before you take a steroid.

So, you should go as far as you can naturally, and be capable of winning a state show naturally. If you can do that, then you might have what it takes to make it as a pro (well you will have to suck off Joe & Ben Weider too ).

You do realize that pro bb's spend around $20k per year just on their drugs, right?


----------



## Maximum (Mar 7, 2002)

I don't feel a need to use them but it is always in the back of my head, still I would like to see how far I can go the nature way, Im not to into small balls and hair thinning and writing out my will lol, I thought BB lived forever.

As for the 20k a year thats not a lot considering what I do, but I would rather just be big, not go pro and put 20 into one of my cars.


----------



## gopro (Mar 7, 2002)

Good choice...get huge naturally, and if down the road you want to push it further, than you can consider drugs.

As for the 20k per year...top pros will often spend more like 50k on their drugs!


----------



## Maximum (Mar 8, 2002)

Thats the only real way I want to get Huge is naturally, Im not into the juice and if Im ahead of guys at the gym who think their all that and a bag of chips cause they use roids, I'll never let them get ahead of me.

I plan on benching 650+ without the help of juice, if you ask me I believe it is all mental the only one holding you back is yourself, that and I can never let my brother get ahead of me


----------



## BigB (Mar 8, 2002)

Steriods are not magic.  A lot of people use them but do not use them correctly or start slacking in the diet or training thinking the roids will take up the slack.   The fact is if you do your research right and follow everything as it should go you can gain like never before while cutting body fat in no time at all. But i also did it right.  I went to some one who competes and does consulting as a buisness.  He put me on the right track and after my first couple of cycles I no longer needed his services.


----------



## PRINTMASTER (Apr 2, 2002)

steroids  are bad for you . Im 5' 7"  135lb  and can bench 325.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 2, 2002)

PM, your getting close to 3 times body weight....not many can do that!


----------



## papichulo (Apr 13, 2002)

Why do I use steriods?  Good question, after having an elbow surgery it was very difficult to get back to in shape.  For example deca will lubricate your joints and you will train pain free!  I do not encouraged anybody the use of steriods, but if weightlifting/powerlifting is your way of life you will do something to stay in the business.  By the way I tried cortizone shots, anti-inflamatory pills, creams and glucosamine.  Always listen to your body and be aware of the good pain and the bad one!


----------



## zombiex (Apr 14, 2002)

roids has its advantages and disadvantages, doesn't it shrink ur balls.


----------



## gopro (Apr 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by zombiex *_
> 
> 
> roids has its advantages and disadvantages, doesn't it shrink ur balls.




Usually.


----------



## gopro (May 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by tidalwaverus *_
> LMFAO 265X3=795 LOOKOUT VW'S



LOL


----------



## gr8one (May 14, 2002)

roids are bad


----------



## British Bulldog (May 19, 2002)

It seems no-one here has any interest in steroids. Why on earth then are you posting in the juice room. I dont see any logical arguments here as too why somebody should not take steroids, just a lot of non juicers patting each other on the back.


----------



## Training God (May 19, 2002)

Go Pro, you said that if you had taken steroids you might be 285. But don't you think that with all your accomplishments and your weight right now you would be able to pack on at least 60 pounds of mass with several (3-4) cycles?

That would put you at 310. I mean it wouldn't be all muscle but  you would be a sick looking guy.


----------



## gopro (May 19, 2002)

Well Powerman, to tell you the truth I have no idea how my body would react to steroids. Maybe I would gain 50+ lbs and be over 300, maybe not. I try not to think about it too much because I love being huge and wish to be "huger!" This makes the temptation to use steroids very big for me...that along with the possibility of becoming an IFBB pro...but, it ain't gonna happen because I will not give in to it, and not thinking about it makes it easier not to.


----------



## gopro (May 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by British Bulldog *_
> It seems no-one here has any interest in steroids. Why on earth then are you posting in the juice room. I dont see any logical arguments here as too why somebody should not take steroids, just a lot of non juicers patting each other on the back.



Some guys here have an interest in steroids...if not to use, at least to learn more about them. I HAVE to know about them...its part of my job. Also, I have nothing against anyone who chooses to use roids...everyone has a right to do what they want with their own body.

The only guys I hate are those that compete in "natural" shows full of juice...that pisses me off!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Training God (May 19, 2002)

Ya, me too.


----------



## British Bulldog (May 22, 2002)

It would be quite easy to get away with it as well, with some steroids untracable after 4 days - a week. That must really piss you off when you get beaten by someone you suspect to be on gear.


----------



## gopro (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by British Bulldog *_
> It would be quite easy to get away with it as well, with some steroids untracable after 4 days - a week. That must really piss you off when you get beaten by someone you suspect to be on gear.



Most of the time, I beat THEM...but at the level I'm at now, competing for natty pro status, I have to compete against more and more gear users, and it is getting harder and harder to keep up. With some money and prestige at stake, these guys will do whatever it takes...ASSHOLES!


----------



## googs (May 23, 2002)

two words SHRUNKEN TESTICLES!?!?!


----------



## the_menace (Jun 1, 2002)

I personally agree that steroids are bad for your health.  Despite of side effects and its legal issues, people still uses it.  Why?  Because bodybuilding competition got into a degree where its out of control and everybody wants to be better than the other person and takes the risks.

The bodybuilding competition world is no doubt is surrounded by steroid users and its pretty obvious.  Its outrageous how these guys get away with these kind of bs.


----------



## realdeal (Jun 1, 2002)

The only way i will jump on anything is if i can do really well in the amatuer ranks as a natural bb competing against non naturals.  There are Levels here in Ontario for amatuers to progress. Level 1 thru 4, levels 1-3 you can advance by coming in the top 3. Then when you are in level 4 if you win the overall then you get your well deserved pro card.

If i can make it to the 3rd level or 4th without anything, that is when i know i have the genetics to put on really good size with the help of some juice. OH yeah and a little training AND DIETING which is the most important aspect of bodybuilding in my mind.


----------



## LAM (Jun 1, 2002)

gopro...that is great that you wish to become a IFBB pro.  But there is no way anyone training natural can compete on the professional level with persons using steroids.


----------



## gopro (Jun 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> gopro...that is great that you wish to become a IFBB pro.  But there is no way anyone training natural can compete on the professional level with persons using steroids.




Hehehehehe...LAM, I realize that I cannot become an IFBB pro naturally. I should have clarified myself...I am gunning to be a pro in the WNBF or the World Natural BBing Federation...where only 50 % of the guys take drugs, and not as much as the IFBB pros, LOL. I should be able to accomplish this within a year.


----------



## TRD (Jun 3, 2002)

I took 2 cycles. The only reason I did was to keep up with my friends and to look better before summer.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 4, 2002)

i possibly would take a cycle just to see what happens ya know but knowing myself i would be one of those fukers who gets roid rage and beats my family to death with a hammer cause my mom made a fruit smoothy with my protien lol theres alot of fear to get around to really do somethn like that and i don't really think i'd have the balls to do it and if i did they'd shirnk but i am a teen and i wouldn't do it cause i wouldn't wanna be known as "roid boy troy" it's actully a nice comment when your natural but there is just too much too loose for me.... so i probably wouldn't ever do it but the what if phrase would be burned into the back of my head forever but what if i won the lottery who really cares be happy with what ya got and if you really wanna go pro go for it  more power to you, your life who am i to tell you not to 
                                                                     -CRASH


----------

